# Boston University prof flunks 'white masculinity' in controversial tweets



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Boston University prof flunks 'white masculinity' in controversial tweets*
By  Maxim Lott

Published May 08, 2015
FoxNews.com
Facebook515 Twitter254 Email Print









Boston University Professor Saida Grundy's tweets deriding white men are her business, according to the school. (Boston University)

Critics say a newly-hired Boston University professor has crossed the line with recent tweets bashing whites, but the school says it's simply free speech.

"White masculinity isn't a problem for america's colleges, white masculinity is THE problem for america's colleges," Saida Grundy, an incoming assistant professor of sociology and African-American studies at Boston University, tweeted in March.

In another tweet from January, she wrote: "Every MLK week I commit myself to not spending a dime in white-owned businesses. and every year i find it nearly impossible."

In another, she called white males a "problem population."

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2015/05/0...ks-white-masculinity-in-controversial-tweets/


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

It's strange that if a cop - okay, even a BU cop said that, they would probably get suspended or fired...but for an academic, noooo problem.


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

I was going to say chicky poo better be careful until she gets tenure, but she'll probably get some sort of fast track to tenure with that attitude. Let's just hope her students give her poor reviews and no one wants to take her classes because that's the only way they'll get rid of her.

On a side note: I'm proud that my daughter who will be graduating shortly has survived college without being totally messed up. For the first time ever she told me she was struggling to write a paper. When I asked why she said because it's really hard to write about something she absolutely does not believe in and still write what she knows will get her a good grade.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

Whats crazy is white people will agree with her %100


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

wrangler said:


> Whats crazy is white *LIBERAL* people and those suffering *WHITE GUILT* will agree with her %100


FIFY.
I have no guilt, what few ancestors were here back then were fighting in the ranks to END slavery. The rest didn't come over until a bit later.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

mtc said:


> A professional racist... awesome.


AND sexist, don't let that broad off the hook for anything.

yeah, I typed 'BROAD', just to fling some dirt back at her, the rotten tomata.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Wow!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

Kilvinsky said:


> FIFY.
> I have no guilt, what few ancestors were here back then were fighting in the ranks to END slavery. The rest didn't come over until a bit later.


YUP


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Saida Grundy can tickle my grundle with her tongue, that filthy dishrag whore.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Goose said:


> It's strange that if a cop - okay, even a BU cop said that, they would probably get suspended or fired...but for an academic, noooo problem.


A Cop would be fired on the spot. They'd be harassed nonstop and their homes and the homes of their relatives would be ravaged. 
She and her ilk are a "problem population" spreading hateful ignorance to the needy masses. Get on ze train.


----------



## wrangler (Jan 8, 2014)

She would make a awesome Mayor in Baltimore.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Grundy is on the roll!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...med-white-men-problem-America-s-colleges.html

*'Go cry somewhere': Hateful words of black Boston University professor to a white rape survivor written on Facebook three months before she claimed white men are 'THE problem for America's colleges' *

*Black sociology professor Saida Grundy in February verbally attacked a self-proclaimed rape survivor on Facebook *
*Commenter Meghan Chamberlin criticized an op-ed condemning Patricia Arquette's Oscar speech that advocated for equal pay for women *
*Chamberlin, who is white, wrote that the article, written by a black journalist, made her 'cry and lose sleep' *
*Saida 'Sai' Grundy responded by mocking Chamberlin's post and then unleashing a torrent of vitriol *
*Last week, it emerged that Grundy labeled college-age white men the problem population of America on Twitter *
*Boston University president said he was disappointed by stereotypes*
*She has since apologized for depriving issues of 'complexity' they deserve *

Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...problem-America-s-colleges.html#ixzz3aeJKXMqS 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Mr Scribbles (Jul 7, 2012)

And now we wait for her to bash Christians, for the Trifecta...
Or, bash Christians, AND Conservatives to hit for the cycle.


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Saida is a simple girl ... I appreciate her clear message, her tunnel vision, her angry rage she calls "passion", her sense of entitlement and her open disregard for others. It makes no difference to me if she knew the woman was raped or not.
BU needs to get rid of her ...


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

But NEVER forget that a double standard in Education does NOT exist. They would be just a tolerant and forgiving of a white male saying this type of thing about African-American women. There is no bias, it's ALL good and First Amendment-y.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

I dare say we MIGHT be looking at the next Obama appointee.............Too bad for her that Deval is gone, cuz she would be a LOCK for a state position with his administration!!!!!


----------



## FTH (Sep 11, 2013)

Call me a snob ... but this is just low, petty, and so beneath what any dignified woman would do ... Just yesterday I thought I could not have contempt for this one  I need to wash my hands now ... 5 times!



> ...
> In December 2007, Grundy created a fake account on adult website Fling.com. The account profile depicted a woman who was dating a man with whom Grundy had also been involved. Grundy got photos of the woman, who lived in Charlottesville, Virginia, from the man's email account.
> ....
> Grundy was charged with felony counts of identity theft and using computers to commit a crime. She was also charged with a misdemeanor count of malicious use of a telecommunications service.


http://www.boston.com/news/educatio...T0gsPc2GL8BK/story.html?p1=feature_stack_2_hp


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

It just keeps coming and still the college stands by her. It's time for all the white male alumni/donors and everyone else who thinks this chic needs to go to give their green elsewhere since that is the color that truly matters here.


----------

